# Kommentare zu: Update der Software abgeschlossen!



## Dok (8. August 2006)

Hier gibt es die Infos.


----------



## Jörg2 (8. August 2006)

*AW: Kommentare zu: Update der Software angeschlossen!*

Der Renommee-Modifikator ist auch neu?
Wie errechnet sich der und was sagt er aus?

Ansonsten scheint ja alles gut geklappt zu haben.

Gruß
Jörg


----------



## dorschhai (8. August 2006)

*AW: Kommentare zu: Update der Software angeschlossen!*

neu ist das man beiträge bewerten kann. aber was sagt dieser faktor aus?


----------



## dorschhai (8. August 2006)

*AW: Kommentare zu: Update der Software angeschlossen!*

grad mal n bissl recherche, hier stehts: http://www.dartsforum.de/showthread.php?p=30138


----------



## Dok (8. August 2006)

*AW: Kommentare zu: Update der Software angeschlossen!*

Der Renomee- oder Karmafaktor setzt sich aus verschiedenen Punkten zusammen, je nach Einstellung des Systems. Bei uns wird die Beständigkeit, also wie lange jemand dabei ist, Anzahl der Beiträge Berücksichtigt. Die Bewertung fliest da auch mit ein. Hier sollte man allerdings wissen das jeder User die Beiträge eines Users nur in einer Bestimmen Zeit Bewerten kann (man kann also keinen Abschießen).
Ob die Bewertungen überhaupt gezählt werden hängt dann wieder von dem Faktor des Users ab der Bewertet hat usw. Das System ist inzwischen sehr Komplex geworden. 
Wie es im jeweiligen Forum genau arbeitet, hängt von den dortigen Einstellungen ab.


----------



## Knispel (8. August 2006)

*AW: Kommentare zu: Update der Software angeschlossen!*

Werden jetzt hier Orden und Ehrenzeichen verteilt für vieles Posten ????


----------



## dorschhai (8. August 2006)

*AW: Kommentare zu: Update der Software angeschlossen!*



Knispel schrieb:


> Werden jetzt hier Orden und Ehrenzeichen verteilt für vieles Posten ????



Ja. :m

Und die Qualität des Postings ist ausschlaggebend.


----------



## Stefan21j (8. August 2006)

*AW: Kommentare zu: Update der Software angeschlossen!*

*vorsichtig reinschleich und in alle Ecken schauen* Ganz leise flüster* Sind hier auch keine Wanzen oder versteckte Kameras?
Irgendwie fühl ich mich an gute alte DDR-Zeiten erinnert.
Ich verpetze meinen Kameraden und steige hoch auf der Leiter.Totale Überwachung.
Sorry das ich mal wieder nur das Negative sehe.


----------



## tapaesser (8. August 2006)

*AW: Kommentare zu: Update der Software angeschlossen!*



Stefan21j schrieb:


> *vorsichtig reinschleich und in alle Ecken schauen* Ganz leise flüster* Sind hier auch keine Wanzen oder versteckte Kameras?
> Irgendwie fühl ich mich an gute alte DDR-Zeiten erinnert.
> Ich verpetze meinen Kameraden und steige hoch auf der Leiter.Totale Überwachung.
> Sorry das ich mal wieder nur das Negative sehe.



Wie jetzt ?
Gab es in der "guten alten DDR" schon Internet. 
Berichte mal über Deine Erfahrungen.

Stefan, bitte höre auf in allen Dingen etwas schlechtes zu sehen.
Gruß Carsten|wavey:


----------



## esox_105 (8. August 2006)

*AW: Kommentare zu: Update der Software angeschlossen!*



tapaesser schrieb:


> Wie jetzt ?
> Gab es in der "guten alten DDR" schon Internet.
> Berichte mal über Deine Erfahrungen.


 

Ich glaube das hiess zu DDR Zeiten Buschfunk  :q .


----------



## Raabiat (8. August 2006)

*AW: Kommentare zu: Update der Software angeschlossen!*

Also mit diesem komischen R-Multi fühl ich mich ja nich so wohl....jetzt werden meine qualitativ hochwertigen Beiträge schon auf die selbe Stufe mit denen vom Tapaesser gestellt#d#d

Also das geht ja nun wirklich nicht :q:q:q


----------



## dorschhai (8. August 2006)

*AW: Kommentare zu: Update der Software angeschlossen!*



Dok schrieb:


> (man kann also keinen Abschießen).




Ja nee is klar (von 4 auf 0 abgesackt)


----------



## Lionhead (8. August 2006)

*AW: Kommentare zu: Update der Software angeschlossen!*



Stefan21j schrieb:


> *vorsichtig reinschleich und in alle Ecken schauen* Ganz leise flüster* Sind hier auch keine Wanzen oder versteckte Kameras?
> Irgendwie fühl ich mich an gute alte DDR-Zeiten erinnert.
> Ich verpetze meinen Kameraden und steige hoch auf der Leiter.Totale Überwachung.
> Sorry das ich mal wieder nur das Negative sehe.


 
Moin stefan,

Du bist heute 27 Jahre alt.
Die DDR gibt es seit 16 Jahren nicht mehr. 
Wieviel hast du denn von dieser Seite der DDR mitbekommen ?
Ein 11 jähriges Stasi-Opfer ?
Da mußt du ja ein ganz schlimmer Finger gewesen sein.
Ich war 16, als das Kapitel DDR abgeschlossen wurde und habe nur Kindheitserinnerungen daran, aber die waren relativ ungetrübt.
Ich hatte keine Verwandten im Westen, Westfernsehen gab es nur bei Oma. Wenn du ein schlechtes Gefühl hast ist das in Ordnung, aber Vergleiche wie damals bei uns in der DDR sind hier wohl fehl am Platze.#h 

Jan "Lionhead"


----------



## Raabiat (8. August 2006)

*AW: Kommentare zu: Update der Software angeschlossen!*

@Dorschhai: hab ich mich auch grad gefragt wie du das gemacht hast...
also ich hab definitiv nix damit zu tun|kopfkrat#c


----------



## Lionhead (8. August 2006)

*AW: Kommentare zu: Update der Software angeschlossen!*



dorschhai schrieb:


> Ja nee is klar (von 4 auf 0 abgesackt)


|muahah: |muahah: |muahah: 

*ich kann sie sehen............*

*Jan "Lionhead"*


----------



## dorschhai (8. August 2006)

*AW: Kommentare zu: Update der Software angeschlossen!*

was kannst du sehen? bitte um aufklärung!


----------



## JamesFish007 (8. August 2006)

*AW: Kommentare zu: Update der Software angeschlossen!*

Renommee-Modifikator....das ist doch Schwachsinnig!!!


----------



## Lionhead (8. August 2006)

*AW: Kommentare zu: Update der Software angeschlossen!*



dorschhai schrieb:


> was kannst du sehen? bitte um aufklärung!


war nur ein Zitat aus "The Sixth Sense"

Jan "Lionhead"


----------



## Lionhead (8. August 2006)

*AW: Kommentare zu: Update der Software angeschlossen!*



dorschhai schrieb:


> Ja nee is klar (von 4 auf 0 abgesackt)


 
Sie wars, er wars, er wars:

http://www.anglerboard.de/board/showpost.php?p=1241695&postcount=15

Test mißlungen.

Jan "Lionhead"


----------



## Bechtangler (8. August 2006)

*AW: Kommentare zu: Update der Software angeschlossen!*

...das ganze hat ein bisschen was von ebay... mal sehen, was draus wird...

mfg bechtangler


----------



## dorschhai (8. August 2006)

*AW: Kommentare zu: Update der Software angeschlossen!*

ebay bewertungen kann man lesen.... das hier nicht! transparente bewertungen finde ich ne super sache, weiß nicht was ihr davon haltet.


----------



## Stefan21j (8. August 2006)

*AW: Kommentare zu: Update der Software angeschlossen!*



Lionhead schrieb:


> Moin stefan,
> 
> Du bist heute 27 Jahre alt.
> Die DDR gibt es seit 16 Jahren nicht mehr.
> ...



Jan,
also eigentlich finde ich ja fast gut das du dir solche Gedanken um mich machst. Wenn du ein wenig über meine Geschichte wüsstest, dann würdest du wissen das ich weiss was ich weiss... Verstanden? Nein? Gut bei Fragen gern per PN


----------



## Knispel (8. August 2006)

*AW: Kommentare zu: Update der Software angeschlossen!*

Nun zerreißt das doch nicht gleich. Gibt es in anderen Foren doch auch. Einfach auf gleichen Level weiterschreiben und qualitativ Hochwertige Beiträge leisten.


----------



## Bechtangler (8. August 2006)

*AW: Kommentare zu: Update der Software angeschlossen!*

also mir ist das gleich, ob ich bewertet werde oder nicht...letztendlich kommt es doch nur auf dem beitrag an ob man damit einem weitergeholfen hat bzw. ob er nützlich ist oder nicht...dafür brauch ich keine bewertung...oder werden die post`s jetzt ausführlicher, freundlicher etc. weil mal dafür bewertet werden kann... ich persönlich finde es nicht notwendig...da es keinem was bringt und wie gesagt, die tranzparenz fehlt...zumal wenn man nur noch am bewerten ist, kommt man ja gar nicht mehr zum lesen bzw. schreiben...

fazit...sinnlose funktion die mir nicht weiter hilft, wenn ich mal ne frage/problem habe, oder sollte ich dann nur noch die antworten durch lesen, wo mindestens 10 R-M-Punkte vorhanden sind...?

mfg bechtangler

p.s.: wehe einer bewertet mich jetzt negativ... ;-)


----------



## tapaesser (8. August 2006)

*AW: Kommentare zu: Update der Software angeschlossen!*



Bechtangler schrieb:


> also mir ist das gleich, ob ich bewertet werde oder nicht...letztendlich kommt es doch nur auf dem beitrag an ob man damit einem weitergeholfen hat bzw. ob er nützlich ist oder nicht...dafür brauch ich keine bewertung...oder werden die post`s jetzt ausführlicher, freundlicher etc. weil mal dafür bewertet werden kann... ich persönlich finde es nicht notwendig...da es keinem was bringt und wie gesagt, die tranzparenz fehlt...zumal wenn man nur noch am bewerten ist, kommt man ja gar nicht mehr zum lesen bzw. schreiben...
> 
> fazit...sinnlose funktion die mir nicht weiter hilft, wenn ich mal ne frage/problem habe, oder sollte ich dann nur noch die antworten durch lesen, wo mindestens 10 R-M-Punkte vorhanden sind...?
> 
> ...



Wo steht geschrieben das jeder Beitrag bewertet werden soll.
Gebe doch eine positive Bewertung ab wenn es Dir geholfen hat und eine negative wenn etwas Schei$$e war. Ganz einfach.:m


----------



## Timmy (8. August 2006)

*AW: Kommentare zu: Update der Software angeschlossen!*



Lionhead schrieb:


> Sie wars, er wars, er wars:
> 
> http://www.anglerboard.de/board/showpost.php?p=1241695&postcount=15
> 
> ...



Seltsam, hab positiv bewertet und "Gut erkannt für Dein Alter daruntergeschrieben"! Da kann man nicht von 4 auf 0 abrutschen, oder?

*Ist ein manuelles Eingreifen seitens der Mods in die Punktevergabe vorgesehen oder gar erwünscht?*


----------



## esox_105 (8. August 2006)

*AW: Kommentare zu: Update der Software angeschlossen!*



Timmy schrieb:


> Seltsam, hab positiv bewertet und "Gut erkannt für Dein Alter daruntergeschrieben"! Da kann man nicht von 4 auf 0 abrutschen, oder?
> 
> *Ist ein manuelles Eingreifen in die Punktevergabe vorgesehen oder gar erwünscht?*


 

Vieleicht funzt die Software noch nicht richtig |kopfkrat .


----------



## Bechtangler (8. August 2006)

*AW: Kommentare zu: Update der Software angeschlossen!*



tapaesser schrieb:


> Wo steht geschrieben das jeder Beitrag bewertet werden soll.
> Gebe doch eine positive Bewertung ab wenn es Dir geholfen hat und eine negative wenn etwas Schei$$e war. Ganz einfach.:m


 
...das ist mir schon klar...das es kein "MUSS" ist... habe gedanklich nur mal durchgespielt wie es sein könnte, wenn jeder auf ne bewertung wert legen würde...:m


----------



## Pilkman (8. August 2006)

*AW: Kommentare zu: Update der Software angeschlossen!*

Hallo,

ich kenne ähnliche Anzeigen und Funktionen aus anderen Foren - nennt sich da Erfahrungspunkte. Je länger man dabei ist und je mehr Beiträge man schreibt, desto mehr "Erfahrungspunkte" gibt es.

Meine ehrliche Meinung? Ich find´s Schwachsinn und mich nervt diese Funktion mehr, als dass ich sie hilfreich oder was auch immer finde. Da ich sie nicht abschalten kann, wird sie von mir einfach ignoriert... :q

Mir reicht die Info, wie lange jemand registriert und sozusagen "dabei" ist und wieviele Postings er/sie bereits geschrieben hat. Der Hauptteil ergibt sich eh aus der Qualität der Postings... #6


----------



## Uwe_H (8. August 2006)

*AW: Kommentare zu: Update der Software angeschlossen!*

Das gabs doch ganz am Anfang mal, jedenfalls war es 2002 als ich mich im Board anmeldete noch so, dass man mit der Zahl der Postings einen Status erreicht hat. Dieser stand dann genau an der Stelle, an der man jetzt nette Sache reinschreiben kann, genau über dem Avatar...dort wurde man erst User, dann Mitglied, später irgendwann mal was weiss ich was...diese Grenzen standen allerdings auch im Board und jeder wusste, wieviel Postings ihm noch fehlen bis zum erreichen der nächsthöheren Stufe...irgendwann wurde das mal abgeschafft...das fand ich gar nicht schlecht!!!

Jetzt gibts was neues...den Renomme-Modifikator: Das klingt so, als wollte da jemand mein Renomme modifizieren...also gut, ich ignoriere das einfach, aber weil ich ja so schrecklich neugierig bin und immer alles wissen will, interessiert mich jetzt folgendes:

-Welches ist die höchste Stufe die man erreichen kann??? (Intereissiert vielleicht alle Boardies mit einer gesunden Portion Ehrgeiz im Blut!!!)
-Wieviele positive Bewertungen braucht man denn um eins nach oben auf der Karma-Leiter zu steigen???
-Und was passiert wenn der Zähler auf Null steht, beziehungsweise oben am mir noch unbekannten Anschlag stehen bleibt...welche Konsequenzen zieht man denn daraus???
-Ist dieser Renomme-Modifikator ein Werkzeug, welches die Boardleitung gebraucht um Boardies in Kategorien einzuordnen...d.h. 0 Punkte und die gelbe Karte kommt schneller??? Oder ist dieser R-M nur dazu geadcht, damit die Boardies untereinander gleich sehen wer gescheit, beliebt und diplomatisch ist??? 

Vielleicht können ja meine Fragen trotz der üblichen Meckereien beantwortet werden. Es gibt ja leider nur einen offiiziellen Fred: Kommentare zu den Veränderungen, und keinen Fred: Fragen zu den Veränderungen...deswegen schreib ich das jetzt einfach mal hier rein!!!


----------



## Bechtangler (8. August 2006)

*AW: Kommentare zu: Update der Software angeschlossen!*



Uwe_H schrieb:


> Das gabs doch ganz am Anfang mal, jedenfalls war es 2002 als ich mich im Board anmeldete noch so, dass man mit der Zahl der Postings einen Status erreicht hat. Dieser stand dann genau an der Stelle, an der man jetzt nette Sache reinschreiben kann, genau über dem Avatar...dort wurde man erst User, dann Mitglied, später irgendwann mal was weiss ich was...diese Grenzen standen allerdings auch im Board und jeder wusste, wieviel Postings ihm noch fehlen bis zum erreichen der nächsthöheren Stufe...irgendwann wurde das mal abgeschafft...das fand ich gar nicht schlecht!!!
> 
> Jetzt gibts was neues...den Renomme-Modifikator: Das klingt so, als wollte da jemand mein Renomme modifizieren...also gut, ich ignoriere das einfach, aber weil ich ja so schrecklich neugierig bin und immer alles wissen will, interessiert mich jetzt folgendes:
> 
> ...


 
das kenne ich aus anderen foren auch, aber man kann dadurch viele "sinnlos-post´s" provozieren, da der status bei der variante aufgrund der postings steigt...in dem forum waren es zum schluss nur noch postings mit ein bis drei wörtern, da finde ich diese variante noch besser...(...wenn sie denn not tut)

mfg bechtangler


----------



## Gelöschtes Mitglied 3879 (8. August 2006)

*AW: Kommentare zu: Update der Software angeschlossen!*

also die bewertung die bei bei diesem Ren-Mod entsteht halte ich auch nicht für unbedingt glücklich.
wer viel fangberichte etc abgibt wird selten bewertet und will das auch gar nicht.
warum muß denn immer alles bewertet?
wer öfters online ist und seine foren gefunden hat wo er schreibt,der kennt da auch die fähigen leute,da brauch ich keine  bewrtung oder sowas für.
außerdem freu ich mich jetzt schon auf hitzige themen.als argument wird dann kommen:

""ey du hast nur ne 1(2)auf dem Ren-Mod,halt die klappe du hast keine ahnung!!!!"""

ich hab glück:mit ner 3 darf ich dann wahrscheinlich schon beiträge lesen udn auch meinen senf abgeben ohen gleich angemacht zu werden!
sollte ich die deutsche rechtschreibung(groß klein etc boykottier ich im internet seit jahren) besser beherrschen würd ich sogar ne 4 schaffen will ich wetten,weil so ein beitrag von der aufmachung besser erscheint.
das ändert aber nichts an seinem inhalt!!!!
auch hab ich wenig lust tippfehler etc auszumerzen da eh jeder weiß was gemeint ist,der stil ist mir da net so wichtig.


----------



## Knispel (8. August 2006)

*AW: Kommentare zu: Update der Software angeschlossen!*



Pilkman schrieb:


> Mir reicht die Info, wie lange jemand registriert und sozusagen "dabei" ist und wieviele Postings er/sie bereits geschrieben hat. Der Hauptteil ergibt sich eh aus der Qualität der Postings... #6


 
Moin Markus,
wenn ich von der Qualität der Postigs ausgehe, hänge ich bei Dir eine 0 noch hinter und erweitere also auf 100 Punkte. #h


----------



## Baddy89 (8. August 2006)

*AW: Kommentare zu: Update der Software angeschlossen!*



Knispel schrieb:


> Moin Markus,
> wenn ich von der Qualität der Postigs ausgehe, hänge ich bei Dir eine 0 noch hinter und erweitere also auf 100 Punkte. #h



Schleimer ^^

Wieso hat man jetzt 2mal die Möglichkeit zu zitieren?

Sinn oder Unsinn ??


----------



## Knispel (8. August 2006)

*AW: Kommentare zu: Update der Software angeschlossen!*



Baddy89 schrieb:


> Wieso hat man jetzt 2mal die Möglichkeit zu zitieren?
> 
> Sinn oder Unsinn ??


 
Seh das doch einfach als erweiterete Funktion, wers mal braucht.


----------



## bennie (8. August 2006)

*AW: Kommentare zu: Update der Software angeschlossen!*

So, ich klink mich mal kurz ein und finde, dass da ein paar schöne Neuerungen dazugekommen sind. Wahrscheinlich auch hinter der Fassade. Die Ren-Mod ist mir persönlich, da ich hier im laufe der Zeit, die ich schon im Board anwesend bin, ein Bild gemacht habe, wer wovon viel Ahnung hat und wer immer mal wieder für eine lockere humoristische Bemerkung zu haben ist


----------



## tapaesser (8. August 2006)

*AW: Kommentare zu: Update der Software angeschlossen!*



Baddy89 schrieb:


> Schleimer ^^
> 
> Wieso hat man jetzt 2mal die Möglichkeit zu zitieren?
> 
> Sinn oder Unsinn ??



Weil es Kinder gibt die in mehreren Post nur dummes Zeug schreiben. Das kann man dann zusammenfassen. Soll heißen man braucht es nicht mehr zu kopieren.


----------



## JamesFish007 (8. August 2006)

*AW: Kommentare zu: Update der Software angeschlossen!*

Weiß jemand was es ,wenn das kästschen schwarz wird???


----------



## bennie (8. August 2006)

*AW: Kommentare zu: Update der Software angeschlossen!*

Steht da wenn du die maus draufhältst... sie ist deaktiviert.


----------



## Lionhead (8. August 2006)

*AW: Kommentare zu: Update der Software angeschlossen!*



JamesFish007 schrieb:


> Weiß jemand was es ,wenn das kästschen schwarz wird???


Mit der Maus drauf.
James Fish hat seine Anzeige deaktiviert.

Jan "Lionhead"


----------



## dorschhai (8. August 2006)

*AW: Kommentare zu: Update der Software angeschlossen!*



JamesFish007 schrieb:


> Weiß jemand was es ,wenn das kästschen schwarz wird???


  dann hast du die funktion unsichtbar geschaltet in deinem profil...


----------



## Timmy (8. August 2006)

*AW: Kommentare zu: Update der Software angeschlossen!*



JamesFish007 schrieb:


> Weiß jemand was es ,wenn das kästschen schwarz wird???



Bedeutet vielleicht, daß Du die Ren-mod deaktiviert hast?


----------



## Knispel (8. August 2006)

*AW: Kommentare zu: Update der Software angeschlossen!*

Habe eben einmal das " Mehrfachzitat " ausprobiert. Geht gut....


----------



## Pilkman (8. August 2006)

*AW: Kommentare zu: Update der Software angeschlossen!*



dorschhai schrieb:


> dann hast du die funktion unsichtbar geschaltet in deinem profil...



Naja, eingeblendet wird die Stufe immernoch... #c 

... ich hab´s auch deaktiviert und wollte eigentlich, dass dieser Quatsch komplett raus ist.



Knispel schrieb:


> Habe eben einmal das " Mehrfachzitat " ausprobiert. Geht gut....



Ja, nä?! :q :q :q

Gibt also auch praktische und positive Neuerungen! #h


----------



## bennie (8. August 2006)

*AW: Kommentare zu: Update der Software angeschlossen!*

Das kann man ausblenden laut Profil...



> Wenn Sie Ihr Renommee nicht öffentlich anzeigen lassen möchten, deaktivieren Sie diese Einstellung.


----------



## Timmy (8. August 2006)

*AW: Kommentare zu: Update der Software angeschlossen!*



bennie schrieb:


> Das kann man ausblenden laut Profil...




Das von Pilkman wird aber beispielsweise eingeblendet obwohl ers deaktiviert hat.


----------



## tamandua (8. August 2006)

*AW: Kommentare zu: Update der Software angeschlossen!*

Habe ich fatalerweise was überlesen, oder steht noch nirgendwo erklärt, was es mit den Kommentaren beim Ren-Mod auf sich hat? Wer sieht denn die Kommentare? Bzw was geschieht mit ihnen?


----------



## DonCamile (8. August 2006)

*AW: Kommentare zu: Update der Software angeschlossen!*

Ich möchte mehr Rehnomeh 
Bitte bitte bitte |rolleyes


----------



## tamandua (8. August 2006)

*AW: Kommentare zu: Update der Software angeschlossen!*



DonCamile schrieb:


> Ich möchte mehr Rehnomeh
> Bitte bitte bitte |rolleyes



Wer nörgelt und quengelt, der bekommt hier sicher gar nichts. Du kennst doch den Spruch: ''Kinder die was wollen ...'':q


----------



## Knispel (8. August 2006)

*AW: Kommentare zu: Update der Software angeschlossen!*



Timmy schrieb:


> Das von Pilkman wird aber beispielsweise eingeblendet obwohl ers deaktiviert hat.


 
In meinen Einstellungen stand auch ich hab 12 Punkte. Man sieht ja trotz Deaktivierung was dort jezt steht.


----------



## leopard_afrika (8. August 2006)

*AW: Kommentare zu: Update der Software angeschlossen!*

So, jetzt mal was positives!!!!
Ich finde es gut, daß nun endlich auch gepostete Zitate in der E- Mailbenachrichtigung bei neuen Postings meiner Abos drin sind. Jetzt kann ich manche Postings besser einordnen.
Danke dafür!


----------



## Stingray (8. August 2006)

*AW: Kommentare zu: Update der Software angeschlossen!*

Und was bedeutet nun die Farbe hinter der Renommee-Modifikatorzahl |kopfkrat ??? Sehe grüne und schwarze Farben |kopfkrat ???

Gruß Thomas


----------



## sammycr65 (8. August 2006)

*AW: Kommentare zu: Update der Software angeschlossen!*



Stingray schrieb:


> Und was bedeutet nun die Farbe hinter der Renommee-Modifikatorzahl |kopfkrat ??? Sehe grüne und schwarze Farben |kopfkrat ???
> 
> Gruß Thomas



Grün: guter Stingray
Rot: böser Stingray
Schwarz: hat die Funktion deaktiviert

... glaub ich ...


----------



## tamandua (8. August 2006)

*AW: Kommentare zu: Update der Software angeschlossen!*



tamandua schrieb:


> Habe ich fatalerweise was überlesen, oder steht noch nirgendwo erklärt, was es mit den Kommentaren beim Ren-Mod auf sich hat? Wer sieht denn die Kommentare? Bzw was geschieht mit ihnen?



Darf ich mich mal unbeliebt machen und nochmals meine Frage in Erinnerung rufen? Auch auf die Gefahr hin, jetzt mein Renn-o-meter ganz fürchterlich negativ zu beeinflussen. |rotwerden|rotwerden
An den Kommentaren und ihrer Verwendung habe ich nämlich ein gesteigertes Interesse.


----------



## MelaS72 (8. August 2006)

*AW: Kommentare zu: Update der Software angeschlossen!*



Pilkman schrieb:


> Je länger man dabei ist und je mehr Beiträge man schreibt, desto mehr "Erfahrungspunkte" gibt es.
> 
> Meine ehrliche Meinung? Da ich sie nicht abschalten kann, wird sie von mir einfach ignoriert... :q
> 
> Mir reicht die Info, wie lange jemand registriert und sozusagen "dabei" ist und wieviele Postings er/sie bereits geschrieben hat. Der Hauptteil ergibt sich eh aus der Qualität der Postings... #6


stimme hier zu, bis auf dass mir völlig egal ist, wieviele Beiträge jemand geschrieben hat, da es mir auf die Qualität der Postings ankommt!

Die "Bewertung" finde ich auch nicht so prikelnd. Ich bilde mir lieber ein *eigenes* Urteil über jemanden oder über ein Posting und gehe durch diese "Bewertung" nicht schon voreingenommen an einen Betrag/Bordie heran.


----------



## sammycr65 (8. August 2006)

*AW: Kommentare zu: Update der Software angeschlossen!*

@tamndua

Die Kommentare kannst Du in Deinem Profil
unter "Benutzerkontrollzentrum" sehen!
Aber auch nur wenn Du heute schon einen pos. oder neg. bekommen hast!
Da Du "nur" 3 hast könnte es sein, dass das die "allgemeinen" Punkte sind
(wg. Zugehörigkeit, Postingzahl etc.)!


----------



## MelaS72 (8. August 2006)

*AW: Kommentare zu: Update der Software angeschlossen!*

verstehen tu ich aber auch nicht:
Wenn ich in mein Profil gehe, dann stehen dort 10 Punkte, hier werden 8 angezeigt.
Wenn wir uns jetzt damit anfreunden müssen, dann will ich auch alles wissen! #6


----------



## sammycr65 (8. August 2006)

*AW: Kommentare zu: Update der Software angeschlossen!*



MelaS72 schrieb:


> verstehen tu ich aber auch nicht:
> Wenn ich in mein Profil gehe, dann stehen dort 10 Punkte, hier werden 8 angezeigt.
> Wenn wir uns jetzt damit anfreunden müssen, dann will ich auch alles wissen! #6



Haste eine positive u. eine negative Bewertung bekommen? ;+ 
Die heben sich dann auf, denke ich!


----------



## MelaS72 (8. August 2006)

*AW: Kommentare zu: Update der Software angeschlossen!*



sammycr65 schrieb:


> Haste eine positive u. eine negative Bewertung bekommen? ;+
> Die heben sich dann auf, denke ich!



also +/- 0 
jedenfalls sehe ich keine Bewertungen (Ich habe schon rechteckige Augen vom Suchen) |rolleyes 
Benutzerkontrollzentrum, wenn ich dadrauf klicke, sehe ich meine Abos (und wenn ich ne neue PN in der Zeit bekommen hat #6 ) aber von Bewertungen steht da nüschts #d


----------



## tamandua (8. August 2006)

*AW: Kommentare zu: Update der Software angeschlossen!*



sammycr65 schrieb:


> @tamndua
> 
> Die Kommentare kannst Du in Deinem Profil
> unter "Benutzerkontrollzentrum" sehen!
> ...



Besten Dank für die Erklärung#6. Muss ich jetzt eine positive Bewertung für besondere Hilfsbereitschaft spendieren?


----------



## sammycr65 (8. August 2006)

*AW: Kommentare zu: Update der Software angeschlossen!*



tamandua schrieb:


> Besten Dank für die Erklärung#6. Muss ich jetzt eine positive Bewertung für besondere Hilfsbereitschaft spendieren?



Hatte ich das nicht erwähnt??? :m 

Neee, das hab ich doch gerne gemacht |rotwerden


----------



## Chani04 (8. August 2006)

*AW: Kommentare zu: Update der Software angeschlossen!*

So, ich habe mir jetzt mal das von Dok durchgelesen.

Da geht es ja in Erster Linie darum, was er heute alles Neu gemacht hat oder Verändert hat.



Ich muss auch einfach mal ein Lob aussprechen...

Das man jetzt mehrere Zitate auf einmal machen kann finde ich Klasse.
So werden manche Sachen nicht immer aus dem Zusammenhang gerissen!

Gute Idee!!!!


Das ich die PN´s nur noch von Bestimmten Personen bekommen kann, finde ich Persönlich auch Super.


Auch Super Idee!!!


Das Verwarnsystem....
Okay wenn es für die Moderatoren leichter ist.
Bitte.
Vielleicht könnt Ihr dann auch noch mal Kurz erklären, wann man z.b. Gelb bekommt, für was Rot und was die Folgen dann sind.
GGf. wie lange oder ob man für immer gesperrt wird.
Wäre ja auch ganz Interessant zu wissen.


Chat....
Ja also bei mir Öffnet er sich noch in dem Design von Früher.
Und wieso sollte der geändert werden, der war doch gut.
Welche Verbesserungen oder Fehler wurden den da genau gemacht?
Bitte klärt da doch uns Boardies auch mal genauer auf.

Ansonsten danke ich Euch vor allem Dok für die Mühe die Ihr Euch immer wieder macht.

Vielleicht könnt Ihr ja noch mal einen eigenen Tread auf machen und da Speziel nur auf das neue System mit den Bewertungen drauf eingehen.
Es sind bei vielen Usern einfach noch Fragen da....
Es gibt inzwischen 3-4 verschiedene Treads in denen Agumentiert wird.
Aber hier z.b. sollte doch eigentlich ein ganz anderes Thema sein, siehe oben.

Vielleicht könnt Ihr ja einfach noch mal alles genau dazu schreiben und dann zu machen, so das wir aber mal genau Nachlesen können.
Dann gäbe es vielleicht 1 oder 2 Diskusionen weniger darüber.

Gruß
Germaine


----------



## Stingray (8. August 2006)

*AW: Kommentare zu: Update der Software angeschlossen!*



sammycr65 schrieb:


> Grün: guter Stingray
> Rot: böser Stingray
> Schwarz: hat die Funktion deaktiviert
> 
> ... glaub ich ...


 
Glaub ich ?? Oder ist das so ?

Gruß Thomas


----------



## tamandua (8. August 2006)

*AW: Kommentare zu: Update der Software angeschlossen!*



Stingray schrieb:


> Glaub ich ?? Oder ist das so ?
> 
> Gruß Thomas



Mit grün und schwarz ist es wohl so, ob man aber als unbeliebter Bösewicht mit einem bitterbös' rot leuchtenden Feld gebranndmarkt wird, weiß ich nicht. Vllt könnte da ein Kundiger nochmal Aufklärungsarbeit leisten?


----------



## bennie (8. August 2006)

*AW: Kommentare zu: Update der Software angeschlossen!*

Und beim Boardferkel ists Rosa!


----------



## Bechtangler (9. August 2006)

*AW: Kommentare zu: Update der Software angeschlossen!*



Chani04 schrieb:


> ...
> 
> Vielleicht könnt Ihr ja noch mal einen eigenen Tread auf machen und da Speziel nur auf das neue System mit den Bewertungen drauf eingehen.
> Es sind bei vielen Usern einfach noch Fragen da....
> ...


 
das würde ich auch gut finden...sehe was diese bewertungsgeschichte betrifft auch nicht mehr durch...im profil stehen bei mir "13" |rolleyes (muss wohl ein fehler im system sein) und unter meinem "user-daten" im forum ist blos einer davon zu sehen...muss ich da jetzt die quersumme bilden  

mfg bechtangler


----------



## Raabiat (9. August 2006)

*AW: Kommentare zu: Update der Software angeschlossen!*



bennie schrieb:


> Und beim Boardferkel ists Rosa!



|muahah:|muahah:
dafür wäre ich auch....das Vormonatsboardferkel wird einen Monat lang rosa gekennzeichnet.....

Am besten beginnen wir damit im nächsten Monat mit dem Juli-Ferkel#h


----------



## tapaesser (9. August 2006)

*AW: Kommentare zu: Update der Software abgeschlossen!*

Moin Doc.

Recht herzlichen Dank für Deine Erklärung zum Thema R-M.

Das sind klare Aussagen und vor Allem zu verstehen.
Da ich Dich so verstanden habe, dass Alles ein Test ist, werde ich mich nicht deaktivieren.
Aber sei bitte nicht böse, wenn es viele PN's an Dich gibt wenn negative Bewertungen, von hier im Board leider mitschreibenden Schwachmaten, beanstandet werden. Ich wünsche Dir und den restlichen Admin's ein glückliches Händchen.
mfg
Carsten


----------



## petriheil (9. August 2006)

*AW: Kommentare zu: Update der Software abgeschlossen!*

also ich muss jetzt mal mein senf dazu 

wieso brauch ich ein renommee faktor für was
damit wer was über mich weiß oder was 
klärt das mal bitte auf 
ich versteh hier nur bahnhof und viele andere bestimmt auch


----------



## Uwe_H (9. August 2006)

*AW: Kommentare zu: Update der Software abgeschlossen!*

Danke für die Erklärungen Martin...aber ich glaube nicht, dass wir das brauchen...schauts euch an und schaltet wieder ab...wenns nix ist!!!


----------



## MelaS72 (9. August 2006)

*AW: Kommentare zu: Update der Software abgeschlossen!*



Uwe_H schrieb:


> Danke für die Erklärungen Martin...aber ich glaube nicht, dass wir das brauchen...schauts euch an und schaltet wieder ab...wenns nix ist!!!



wir vielleicht nicht, aber vielleicht ist es auch eine Erleichterung für die Mods. Vielleicht werden "negativ Bewertungen" eines Postings bei den Mods angezeigt, dass sie sich nicht immer alles durchlesen müssen, um evtl. Verstösse zu finden.
Es ist nur eine Testphase (sowie ich das verstanden haben), und somit kann man es doch auch "übersehen"


----------



## Aali-Barba (9. August 2006)

*AW: Kommentare zu: Update der Software abgeschlossen!*

Coole Sache.

Endlich kann ich wie bei E-Bay ne Rachebewertung geben, wenn es einer wagt, mir zu widersprechen und alle meine Bekannten bekommen nun einen push-up, weil ich sie so lieb habe und die können sich dann wiederum gaaaaanz wichtig und beliebt fühlen. :q |rolleyes :g 

Ähem - da ich gerade hier bin: Welche Sinn soll das Ganze machen?? #c 

Ich glaube, man weiss mit der Zeit doch auch so, mit wem man auf einer Linie liegt und wer in der Beliebtheit gleich nach Saddam, aber noch vor dem Pickel auf dem Hintern liegt, oder?? 

Mir erschließt sich ehrlich gesagt bisher noch nicht der tiefere Sinn dieser Aktion #c 

Ach ja - und danke für die Blumen, irgendwie hab ich hier 4 Punkte, sehe aber nirgendwo von wem und wofür und was ich schreiben muss, um der Wochengewinner zu werden  

Ansonsten sind die übrigen Neuerungen sehr schön - dickes Lob für die Arbeit am Forum und gute Besserung, Doc!!!!!


----------



## deger (9. August 2006)

*AW: Kommentare zu: Update der Software abgeschlossen!*

Ich sage mal so: 

wem der Renemmee-Modifikator nicht gefällt oder dem es egal ist, dem ist es halt egal.

Den anderen kann man den Spaß lassen. Sehe da keinen Diskussionsgrund...entweder egal, oder lustig.


----------



## Aali-Barba (9. August 2006)

*AW: Kommentare zu: Update der Software abgeschlossen!*

Schade! Keine Punkte für diese Runde.  :q #h


----------



## Dok (9. August 2006)

*AW: Kommentare zu: Update der Software abgeschlossen!*



deger schrieb:


> Ich sage mal so:
> 
> wem der Renemmee-Modifikator nicht gefällt oder dem es egal ist, dem ist es halt egal.
> 
> Den anderen kann man den Spaß lassen. Sehe da keinen Diskussionsgrund...entweder egal, oder lustig.



So dachte ich mir das eigentlich auch, aber leider lag ich damit falsch.....


----------



## tamandua (9. August 2006)

*AW: Kommentare zu: Update der Software abgeschlossen!*



Dok schrieb:


> So dachte ich mir das eigentlich auch, aber leider lag ich damit falsch.....



Ich denke, darüber solltest du dir nicht zu viele Gedanken machen. Wie schon einige Male gesagt wurde: Wem's gefällt, der darf sich eben über aufsteigende Äste, grüne Märkchen und viele Punkte freuen. Wer nicht, der schaltet's ab oder beachtet es einfach nicht. Ich denke, niemand hier sieht in der Neuerung nun den Untergang des Anglerboards. Da gibt es doch bedeutend wichtigere Dinge, die man besprechen kann. Die Aufregung wird sich auch wieder legen, wenn alle einmal schön über den in der Tat etwas ungewöhnlichen Namen des neuen Tools hergezogen sind und die Funktionsweise verstanden haben. Hoffe ich zumindest...#h


----------



## tapaesser (9. August 2006)

*AW: Kommentare zu: Update der Software abgeschlossen!*

Des Rechtsanwalts Worte. Ruhig und schlichtend.|good:|good:


----------



## dtnorway (9. August 2006)

*AW: Kommentare zu: Update der Software abgeschlossen!*

Hallo Dok!#h

Ich habe mir jetzt hier nicht alle Beiträge durchgelesen. Vieleicht hat das ja schon mal jemand angesprochen?

Ich finde die Sache mit dem empfangen Privater Nachrichten nur von Boardies auf meiner Buddyliste  hätte meiner Bescheidenen Meinung nach anders geregelt werden können. Ich persönlich hätte es für besser befunden wenn ich Boardis von denen ich *keine*  PM erhalten möchte, in so einer Liste hätte verankern können. Da das Board ja schon ein paar Mitglieder hat wäre es ein ziemlicher Aufwand eine solange Buddyliste anzulegen.
Einfacher wäre es doch, wie schon mal erwähnt, "ungewünschte"
aufzuschreiben, weil es in der Regel ja erheblicher weniger Namen sind.

Gruß dtnorway|wavey:


----------



## MelaS72 (9. August 2006)

*AW: Kommentare zu: Update der Software abgeschlossen!*



dtnorway schrieb:


> Hallo Dok!#h
> 
> Ich habe mir jetzt hier nicht alle Beiträge durchgelesen. Vieleicht hat das ja schon mal jemand angesprochen?
> 
> ...



diese Einstellung kannst du ja selbst aktivieren/deaktivieren. Aber im Grunde genommen hast du recht!
Man bedenke: Wie schnell landet man auf dieser Liste, von denen man keine PN#'s erhalten möchte, weil man mal Zoff hat. Somit besteht keinerlei Möglichkeit, das ganze per PN im Hintergrund zu regeln #c


----------



## Chani04 (9. August 2006)

*AW: Kommentare zu: Update der Software abgeschlossen!*



dtnorway schrieb:


> Hallo Dok!#h
> 
> Ich habe mir jetzt hier nicht alle Beiträge durchgelesen. Vieleicht hat das ja schon mal jemand angesprochen?
> 
> ...


 

Das finde ich einen guten Vorschlag!!!


----------



## Dok (9. August 2006)

*AW: Kommentare zu: Update der Software abgeschlossen!*

Ich werde es mal an den Softwarehersteller weiter geben....


----------



## dtnorway (9. August 2006)

*AW: Kommentare zu: Update der Software abgeschlossen!*



Dok schrieb:


> Ich werde es mal an den Softwarehersteller weiter geben....



#6:m

Gruß dtnorway|wavey:


----------



## Chani04 (9. August 2006)

*AW: Kommentare zu: Update der Software abgeschlossen!*



Dok schrieb:


> Ich werde es mal an den Softwarehersteller weiter geben....


 

#6 #6 #6 #6 


Danke schön!


----------



## esox_105 (9. August 2006)

*AW: Kommentare zu: Update der Software abgeschlossen!*

Hab ich das jetzt richtig verstanden, daß ich nur noch PN`s von Bordies erhalten kann, die auf meiner Buddyliste stehen |kopfkrat ???


----------



## Franky (10. August 2006)

*AW: Kommentare zu: Update der Software abgeschlossen!*

@ esox:
Nein - natürlich nicht!  Es ist möglich einzustellen, DASS Du  nur noch PMs von den "Buddies" empfangen kannst. Standardmäßig empfängst Du weiterhin von allen PMs! Also 3 Optionen:
- von allen immer (wie früher -> ist Standard)
- nur von den Buddies (neue Option wählbar)
- von niemandem (gabs früher auch schon )


----------



## esox_105 (10. August 2006)

*AW: Kommentare zu: Update der Software abgeschlossen!*



Franky schrieb:


> @ esox:
> Nein - natürlich nicht!  Es ist möglich einzustellen, DASS Du nur noch PMs von den "Buddies" empfangen kannst. Standardmäßig empfängst Du weiterhin von allen PMs! Also 3 Optionen:
> - von allen immer (wie früher -> ist Standard)
> - nur von den Buddies (neue Option wählbar)
> - von niemandem (gabs früher auch schon )


 

Alles klar, Danke #h .


----------



## Aali-Barba (10. August 2006)

*AW: Kommentare zu: Update der Software abgeschlossen!*



Dok schrieb:


> So dachte ich mir das eigentlich auch, aber leider lag ich damit falsch.....


 
Nein - so falsch liegst Du nicht. Nur ist eben ein komplettes Abschalten  nicht möglich, da zumindest gestern noch trotz abgeschalteter Funktion das Ergebnis zu sehen war - Pilkman hat es glaube ich erwähnt.


----------



## Tomasz (10. August 2006)

*AW: Kommentare zu: Update der Software abgeschlossen!*

Ich will noch mal auf den Renommee-Modifikator zurück kommen. Nicht um zu meckern weil ich den nicht gut find und ich will hier auch nicht klug daher reden sondern will wirklich sachdienliche Hinweise zusammentragen. Eine sehr gute Erklärung zum Modifikator habe ich übrigens hier gelesen http://www.anglerboard.de/board/showpost.php?p=1245397&postcount=299


   Aber zu den Hinweisen für die Admins:
Ein Screenshot der Einstellungen zu den Einflussfaktoren (also wie viel Beiträge darf man innerhalb von 24 h bewerten, wie viele Tage der Registrierung bringen einen Punkt usw.) würde vielleicht vielen von uns das Ding noch etwas näher bringen.
Es scheint bei einigen Usern ein technisches oder was auch immer geartetes Problem zu geben, das sich das Ding von selbst ausgestellt hat.
Die Moderatoren verweisen immer wieder darauf, dass man in seinem Benutzerkontrollzentrum neben der Bewertung auch den Bewertenden sehen kann. Das ist aber bei uns nicht so. Hier wäre also zu überlegen ob es nicht sinnvoll ist, diese Funktion bei den User wie bei den Moderatoren zu aktivieren. Da spricht einiges dafür um z.B. Missbrauch vorzubeugen. Sollte dies jedoch nicht in Erwägung gezogen werden, warum können dann die Moderatoren ihren Bewerter sehen? Haben denn alle Boardis denn Arsch in der Hose dann auch mal einen unsachlichen Kommentar von einem Mod negativ zu bewerten?
Das man mindestens 50 Beiträge brauch um überhaupt bewerten zu können fand ich anfangs total blöd. Nachdem ich mich in anderen Foren umgetan habe dient es wohl der Vorbeugung, damit sich nicht irgendwelche Deppen bei uns anmelden und dann unqualifizierte Bewertungen abgeben. Ist also eigentlich schon OK. Könnte man aber von der Anzahl der Beiträge auch runtersetzen, wenn der Bewertende wie oben beschrieben angezeigt wird.
Die Kommentare hinter der grünen Karte sollen ja etwas darüber aussagen wie qualifiziert die Beiträge des Benutzers sind. So habe ich das jetzt jedenfalls verstanden. Hier würden vielleicht sachlichere Kommentare als den "das jemand bald berühmt sein wird" den Kern besser treffen. So kann ich den Kommentaren jedenfalls keinerlei Sinn entnehmen und sehe dahinter nur Spielerei.
Wenn man nun diese Funktion aus welchen Gründen auch immer so gar nicht will, kann man diese ja abschalten. Ist es denn auch möglich diese ganz aus dem Profil auszublenden.
Auch wenn ich mir jetzt selbst den Weg verbaue weil ich eigentlich denke das man die Qualifikation eines Benutzers nicht in Zahlen oder solch „lustigen Kommentare“ fassen kann, aber wenn dieser Modifikator schon mal da ist und ein Mittel sein soll um Tendenzen von Boardis in ihrem Verhalten ausmachen zu wollen und damit die Arbeit der Moderatoren zu erleichtern, warum kann man das Ding dann im Bedarfsfall, also z.B. wenn man andere so richtig beleidigt oder nur unsachliches Zeug von sich gibt und damit negative Bewertungen provoziert, einfach abschalten?
Ich weis ist ja erstmal nur ein Test, aber deshalb sollte man  ja solche Sachen mal zusammentragen.

Gruß


Tomasz


----------



## Mr. Sprock (11. August 2006)

*AW: Kommentare zu: Update der Software abgeschlossen!*

Hi Dok,
ich wollte fragen, ob es eine Möglichkeit gibt, den Speicher für persönliche Nachrichten etwas zu vergrößern?
Danke, Thilo


----------



## dorschhai (11. August 2006)

*AW: Kommentare zu: Update der Software abgeschlossen!*



Thilo (NRW) schrieb:


> Hi Dok,
> ich wollte fragen, ob es eine Möglichkeit gibt, den Speicher für persönliche Nachrichten etwas zu vergrößern?
> Danke, Thilo




Naja ich persönlich komme gut damit aus, du kannst alte übrigens auf deinen Rechner ziehen und dann im Board löschen. Muss ja nicht alles zugemüllt werden


----------



## argon08 (11. August 2006)

*AW: Kommentare zu: Update der Software abgeschlossen!*

ich hatte gestern einen ren mod von 4 nachdem ich zu einem brisanten thema 2-3 äuserungen gemacht hatte war er bei null 
sorry das kann doch nicht sinn und zweck dieses ren mod sein oder??
für mich ist das sowas wie scheuklappen schau nicht hin dann hast du es nicht gesehen dann brauchst auch nicht zu antworten und du bist immer noch gut!!!!!


----------



## tamandua (11. August 2006)

*AW: Kommentare zu: Update der Software abgeschlossen!*



argon08 schrieb:


> ich hatte gestern einen ren mod von 4 nachdem ich zu einem brisanten thema 2-3 äuserungen gemacht hatte war er bei null
> sorry das kann doch nicht sinn und zweck dieses ren mod sein oder??
> für mich ist das sowas wie scheuklappen schau nicht hin dann hast du es nicht gesehen dann brauchst auch nicht zu antworten und du bist immer noch gut!!!!!




Wenn ich die bisher erfolgten Erklärungen richtig verstanden habe, dann kann das so aber nicht sein#c. Denn die Bewertungen haben zumindest angeblich keinerlei Einfluss auf die Zahl, die für jeden sichtbar als Romeo-Faktor angegeben ist. Diese Zahl erhöht sich nur, wenn man viele Beiträge schreibt und lange mit an ''Board'' ist. Wie jemand bewertet wurde, sieht man lediglich, wenn man das grüne Schildchen mit der Maus antippt. Dann wird ein flotter Spruch gezeigt, der Rückschlüsse auf die Punktzahl zulässt.
Vllt war es bei dir ein Fehler im System?#c Wegen deiner kritischen Bemerkungen in einem Thread dürfte da jedenfalls nichts in den Keller gegenagen sein.


----------



## argon08 (11. August 2006)

*AW: Kommentare zu: Update der Software abgeschlossen!*



tamandua schrieb:


> Wenn ich die bisher erfolgten Erklärungen richtig verstanden habe, dann kann das so aber nicht sein#c. Denn die Bewertungen haben zumindest angeblich keinerlei Einfluss auf die Zahl, die für jeden sichtbar als Romeo-Faktor angegeben ist. Diese Zahl erhöht sich nur, wenn man viele Beiträge schreibt und lange mit an ''Board'' ist. Wie jemand bewertet wurde, sieht man lediglich, wenn man das grüne Schildchen mit der Maus antippt. Dann wird ein flotter Spruch gezeigt, der Rückschlüsse auf die Punktzahl zulässt.
> Vllt war es bei dir ein Fehler im System?#c Wegen deiner kritischen Bemerkungen in einem Thread dürfte da jedenfalls nichts in den Keller gegenagen sein.




ist aber leider so!!!!! mich ärgert das auch ein wenig aber naja muss ich mit leben

ansonsten ist die arbeit von dok und co top bin gerne im board sowas muss man dann eben in kauf nehmen


----------



## tamandua (11. August 2006)

*AW: Kommentare zu: Update der Software abgeschlossen!*



argon08 schrieb:


> ist aber leider so!!!!! mich ärgert das auch ein wenig aber naja muss ich mit leben
> 
> ansonsten ist die arbeit von dok und co top bin gerne im board sowas muss man dann eben in kauf nehmen



Hast du den Modifikator nach deinem ''Absturz'' abgeschaltet? Es soll auch einige Probleme mit der neuen Software gegeben haben, von denen auch der Modifikator betroffen war. Bei einigen wurde er abgeschaltet, obwohl die ihn lieber angeschlatet hätten...etc etc. Damit könnte dein Problem durchaus zusammenhängen. Vllt schickst du einfach mal eine PM an einen Mod, der sich dann sicher deiner Sache annehmen wird, um evtl. vorhandene Fehler auszuräumen.#h


----------



## petriheil (12. August 2006)

*AW: Kommentare zu: Update der Software abgeschlossen!*

kann man irgendwo sehen wie ich zu meinen punkten komme
von wem werde ich beurteilt und für was
kann natürlich auch sein das ich das  überlesen habe
bitte um kurze aufklärung


----------



## tamandua (12. August 2006)

*AW: Kommentare zu: Update der Software abgeschlossen!*



petriheil schrieb:


> von wem werde ich beurteilt


Das kannst du als einfacher User leider nicht sehen. Das können wohl momentan nur die Mods, wenn ich das richtig verstanden habe.



petriheil schrieb:


> und für was


Das siehst du, wenn du dein Profil aufrufst. Direkt auf der ersten Seite sind die Beiträge von dir aufgelistet, zu denen ein Mitboardie eine Bewertung hat springen lassen. Nur der Name des Bewertenden wird (wie gesagt) nicht genannt.



petriheil schrieb:


> kann natürlich auch sein das ich das überlesen habe.bitte um kurze aufklärung



Kein Problem, gern geschehen#h


----------



## tapaesser (13. August 2006)

*AW: Kommentare zu: Update der Software abgeschlossen!*



petriheil schrieb:


> kann man irgendwo sehen wie ich zu meinen punkten komme
> von wem werde ich beurteilt und für was
> kann natürlich auch sein das ich das  überlesen habe
> bitte um kurze aufklärung



Meines Wissen nach gibt es wie folgt Punkte:

pro 365 Tage im Board                      1 Punkt
pro 1000 Posting                              1 Punkt
pro 100 positive Bewertungen             1 Punkt

der Rest wurde ja gerade von Tamandua berichtet.

Gruß
Carsten


----------



## petriheil (14. August 2006)

*AW: Kommentare zu: Update der Software abgeschlossen!*



tapaesser schrieb:


> Meines Wissen nach gibt es wie folgt Punkte:
> 
> pro 365 Tage im Board 1 Punkt
> pro 1000 Posting 1 Punkt
> ...


ich denk das hat was mit den bewertungen von den anderen usern zu tun ?
ist auch wurscht 

da hast du 1 für über 1000 postings
und 1 für ein jahr mitglidschaft oder wie
du hast ja2


----------



## fantazia (14. August 2006)

*AW: Kommentare zu: Update der Software abgeschlossen!*

irgendwie kommt es mir teilweise so vor als wär das forum nachm update langsamer gewurden#c


----------



## petriheil (14. August 2006)

*AW: Kommentare zu: Update der Software abgeschlossen!*



fantazia schrieb:


> irgendwie kommt es mir teilweise so vor als wär das forum nachm update langsamer gewurden#c


 

meinst du den seitenaufbau
kann natürlich sein wenn da mehr drin ist dann dauert es auch länger:m


----------



## fantazia (14. August 2006)

*AW: Kommentare zu: Update der Software abgeschlossen!*



petriheil schrieb:


> meinst du den seitenaufbau
> kann natürlich sein wenn da mehr drin ist dann dauert es auch länger:m


allgemein finde ich das alles langsamer gewurden is.


----------



## petriheil (14. August 2006)

*AW: Kommentare zu: Update der Software abgeschlossen!*



fantazia schrieb:


> allgemein finde ich das alles langsamer gewurden is.


 

vielleicht stößt auch der server an seine grenzen
oder es steht jemand auf der leitung


----------



## dorschhai (14. August 2006)

*AW: Kommentare zu: Update der Software abgeschlossen!*

Wurde vor einiger Zeit schon mal geschrieben das der Server an die Grenzen kommt. Und neue Features die das Boardleben schöner machen entlasten ihn nicht gerade, eher im Gegenteil. Aber ich denke Dok hat das sicher im Griff, also keine Sorge!


----------



## petriheil (14. August 2006)

*AW: Kommentare zu: Update der Software abgeschlossen!*



dorschhai schrieb:


> Aber ich denke Dok hat das sicher um Griff, also keine Sorge!


 
der meinung bin ich auch#h


----------



## Knispel (16. August 2006)

*AW: Kommentare zu: Update der Software abgeschlossen!*

Jetzt sind diese komischen Punkte wieder weg....:c


----------



## esox_105 (16. August 2006)

*AW: Kommentare zu: Update der Software abgeschlossen!*



Knispel schrieb:


> Jetzt sind diese komischen Punkte wieder weg....


 

... die sind alle als anonyme Spende nach Flensburg gegangen  .


----------



## Mr. Sprock (17. August 2006)

*AW: Kommentare zu: Update der Software abgeschlossen!*

Möchte meine Punkte zurück |scardie:


----------



## Joka (19. August 2006)

*AW: Kommentare zu: Update der Software abgeschlossen!*

endlich wech der mist #6


----------

